# Courtland Pear Fair    2017



## OURv (Oct 29, 2017)

Fair Fans,

In July we attended the fun Courtland Pear Fair held each year

along the Great Sacramento River in California. What a swell fair !!!!

The pears were excellent, the weather was perfect and the crowd was

friendly & well behaved.


CHECK IT :








Mr & Mrs Ourv

San Francisco Bay Area of California

2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE

2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry


Visit us on YouTube@OURv


----------

